# 3/8 vs. 1/4 BBs



## Jolly Roger

I have been buying 3/8 Ball Bearings from eBay 1,000 for 19.95 Fast and Free Shipping. I've only bought 3,000 rounds but have been consistent at only shooting at a catch trap so I can recover and reuse my ammo.

Just noticed 3,000 1/4 Ball Bearings for $22.95. Does anyone use 1/4 just for the savings? An extra 2,000 rounds of ammo for $3.00. Not too bad a deal. Or is 1/4 just too small? I do have a couple of little shooters that I shoot BBs from and enjoy doing so when inside or just sitting on the porch plinking to pass the time. Are 1/4 BBs sufficient for everyday target practice?

To order or not to order 1/4" BBs that is the question.


----------



## trapperdes

I have no problem with them. In fact I regularly shoot .177 bb's. They are cheap and I'm not at a great loss if I lose them.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Whoa, Whoa, Whoa....Just found 5,000 1/4" for $28.95. Gotta take that steel, I mean steal.


----------



## mattwalt

1/4" are nice to shoot with, I like them.


----------



## flipgun

Got a pot full of them myself.


----------



## KawKan

Heck yeah!

That 1/4-inch is good ammo. And you are on the right track with the BB bandset.

I have better luck shooting 1/4 inch than .177. I haven't mastered the pouch release with .177 yet.

Good luck!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

1/4 is OK for targets or extreme speed, but almost any bands you can buy are way too much for 1/4". If you shoot BB or 1/4, you will be happier if you cut your own bands, and use the smallest kangaroo pouches that will hold the ammo.

Y'all please forgive men and I know I'm peeing over the windward rail, but BB is a shot size, .18 for lead in shotshells and .177 for steel ammo for air guns.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I read in Jack Koheler's book that BB is short for Ball Bearing. He makes it plain that he uses the term BB for 3/8 and 1/2 Ball Bearings. It is the size of the BB that is important to designate. Ball Bearings are made of steel and hence not shot as in shotgun shells. However, we have been conditioned to think that BBs are only those little things shot in a Daisy Air Rifle.


----------



## flipgun

"BB is a shot size, .18 for lead in shotshells and .177 for steel ammo for air guns."

BB. Little copper ball that fed my Red Ryder.


----------



## VAshooter

I buy 3/8 steel balls on the internet. We must be buying from the same guy cause I've been paying the same price as you. The place that I buy from charges about $4.99 for a pound and that's about 125 3/8 balls. The price goes down as you buy more. I just bought 50 pounds of 3/8 and it cost me $2.49 per pound or $124.50 for fifty pounds. That works out to 6250 balls at 1.9 cents each. He sells any size for the same price per pound so buying a smaller size would be cheaper. Shipping was free too.

I haven't mentioned the name of the supplier as I'm not sure if I would be violating any forum rules.


----------



## mattwalt

I think ammo choice is down to choice - whether its financial or having a specific band setup etc.

6mm steel fly darn fast - think they're a great target ammo as well as I find them consistently accurate with enough weight to feel like you're actually shooting something. I also love shooting .177 for their tiny size they can still pack a punch - also their low cost, and where I live they're easier too shoot without upsetting anyone.

Cost - you're always best to shop around - you don't need a high grade ball. In the UK you'll probably find 3/8 cheaper than 1/4...

Also on BB its context... BB is short for Ball Bearing. Though if you're fiddling with a Red Rider (obvious connection - small round steel ball) or shogun is a a shot size (maybe as its like the same size as a Daisy BB?) ...


----------



## Ridge Runner

I have a range of steel bearings from 6mm on the light end to bigger than I will ever shoot. Generally I am able to get 18 lbs for under $1.50 a pound in the continental USA. I only buy it when it is available under $2/lb. My preference for plinking is 3/8. For live action I would use larger.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

VAshooter said:


> I buy 3/8 steel balls on the internet. We must be buying from the same guy cause I've been paying the same price as you. The place that I buy from charges about $4.99 for a pound and that's about 125 3/8 balls. The price goes down as you buy more. I just bought 50 pounds of 3/8 and it cost me $2.49 per pound or $124.50 for fifty pounds. That works out to 6250 balls at 1.9 cents each. He sells any size for the same price per pound so buying a smaller size would be cheaper. Shipping was free too.
> 
> I haven't mentioned the name of the supplier as I'm not sure if I would be violating any forum rules.


I personally don't see what it would hurt to post your source, as I for one would be interested, and I have seen plenty of folks refer to purchases from BC Precision on the forums ?

( moderators could advise if I'm wrong, but honestly don't see what it would hurt )


----------



## digi

for shot sizes i found this which i hope will be helpful 
https://www.claygame.co.uk/shot-size-info-22


----------



## fogcreature

I love 1/4, 3/8 and .177 bbs. It’s true that most bands are too much for the 1/4 and definitely the .177. I find that looped 1632 tubes work well for both. Overpowered for the .177 for sure but they still shoot straight


----------

